

Why Google+ is losing the social fight - durga
http://durga-ydydt.posterous.com/why-google-is-languishing

======
vikrantyagnick
I disagree with some of the points in this post. I like Google's hangout
feature it is neat for group video chats. I use G+ more to follow than
friends. I don't think G+ can beat Facebook on friends feed, however it can
beat Twitter for following famous people/tech-writers. Personally, combining
the two in Facebook's subscribe feature is a nightmare for anyone having more
than 100 friends. Ultimately, G+ will get a niche as Social for their
products, but not beat Facebook.

------
ktttgaurav
High switching cost for users from facebook to google+. Facebook got strong
ecosystem builtup. If there was no facebook then it'd have been different
story.

------
rbajaj
Definitely agree with #1 but teenagers still do video chat so hangouts could
take off.

